
Leisure Suit Larry in HTML5 - smashing_mag
http://www.sarien.net/
======
dhs
Ooooh nOOOOooo! Don't click that link! Please! NOOOOOOOO!

It's 1987, in the wee hours of some morning. I'm tired and frustrated, staring
at the green-on-black screen of a 640k XT running Leisure Suit Larry, my
first-ever video game (on my first-ever computer, too). I've been up all
night, trying all kinds of ways to get those pills off the window sill.
Failing again. And again.

I notice that the screen is kinda blurry now; then I realize that it's because
my eyes water. I need to stop playing this - now! Save game, turn off
computer, go to bed.

Can't sleep.

How do I get those pills without falling off the balcony? Maybe tie a rope to
the railing and hold on to it while leaning over to the next window, where the
pills are. There _is_ a rope in the game, but it only appears when your bride
ties you to the bed and leaves you there, forcing you to restore. How could I
get that?

Need to sleep.

Can't.

The knife! One of the bums has a knife! Maybe you need the knife before you
marry, to cut the rope in the wedding suite, later. Then use the rope on the
balcony, hold on, lean over, grab the pillbox. This could work.

How do I get that knife?

The wine! You can buy a bottle of wine in the 7/11. The trick, maybe, is to
trade in the wine for the bum's knife. Of course, all this has to be done
_before_ you first meet the bride in the disco...Imma try this - now!

Get up, boot computer, load game...

I (mostly) stopped videogaming after my Larry Laffer experience. Much too
dangerous. Could have ruined my life.

But before I stopped, I _did_ see the fireworks. Would be kinda nice to see
them again, after all these years...

NOOOOO!!! Must...resist...clicking...

~~~
zavulon
You should put SPOILER somewhere in the beginning of your comment, because it
does contain them, on some of the best parts of the game too

~~~
dhs
Shix, it's too late to edit... but you're right. Got carried away writing
this, and didn't think far enough - sorry!

------
zephjc
not only that, its multi-user - you walk around with a lot of other Larrys,
all completing the same quests, drinking the same beers, etc. - World of
Larrycraft?

~~~
cpeterso
I have been joking about a "World of King's Quest" MMO for a looong time. And
now it's a reality! :D

------
antidaily
Amazing to think that this was the closest you could get to porn on a computer
back then.

~~~
dhs
"Porn", here, means that you see a bed with a fat black bar which says
CENSORED and blocks your view on what's going on.

IIRC, that black bar is _shaking_ , though.

~~~
yason
Our imagination can beat the best (pornographic) film directory. Imagination
is the reason why books are so much more vivid than films eventhough they're
"just text". It probably was more exciting¹ than the instant youporn videos
these days.

¹) Disclaimer: Although, back in the LSL days I was barely past the age when I
would get excited by _thinking_ about girls during class which might explain a
bit...

------
RyanMcGreal
All these years later, I still get nightmares in which I'm stuck in King's
Quest III and trying to walk that damned narrow path around the mountain.

------
bentruyman
!Flash != HTML5

------
nlavezzo
Sweet! They need to add Quest for Glory I and II though - those were the best.

~~~
shogunmike
Unfortunately the original Quest for Glory games ran on Sierra's SGI and not
the AGI which is used for the games here. This link has a good write-up about
game interpreters: [http://oss.sgi.com/LDP/HOWTO/Linux-Gamers-
HOWTO/interpreters...](http://oss.sgi.com/LDP/HOWTO/Linux-Gamers-
HOWTO/interpreters.html)

------
tydok
(adventure games aficionado here)

I've played all King's Quest and Space Quest titles. Though I played and
enjoyed "Love for Sail", I never tried the older titles of Leisure Suit Larry.
Now I'll give it a try :)

------
dublinclontarf
Seems to work just fine on my iPad(I just got one)

~~~
primigenus
<http://ipad.sarien.net/> offers an iBooks-esque iPad specific library view of
the games available.

------
ditojim
they don't make 'em like they used to. the games on this site are some of my
favorites.

